# @ onkel willi :-)))) geile verpackung



## Fettkloß (17. August 2004)

ist heute gekommen - nix ist aufgefallen


----------



## onkel_willi (18. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ist heute gekommen - nix ist aufgefallen



cool - da würde auch meiner nix radsportmässiges auffallen...!! aber nicht dass deine holde meint sie bekommt ein küchengerät zum geburtstag 

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (18. August 2004)

Was sind das denn für Teile? SPD-kompatibel? Gewicht? Hersteller? Bist Du schon damit gefahren?


----------



## Fettkloß (18. August 2004)

zu deinen fragen : 1. es sind pedalen 2. ja 3. angegeben 198gr wirklich 207gr 4. Wellgo Xpedo 5. nein -- dei sind erst gestern gekommen und es fehlen immernoch wichtige teile fürs mercury z.B. laufräder


----------



## carloz (18. August 2004)

@Fettkloß: Price ? Oder liest deine Frau hier mit ?   Sehn nett aus !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## wondermike (18. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> 1. es sind pedalen



Danke für das Gespräch.


----------



## Eisenfaust (18. August 2004)

Singular: Pedal
Plural: Pedale (!)

Und übrigens: es ist entehrend, daß man seiner Holden etwas vorgaukelt! Wer verlobt, verheiratet sich denn, um dann stets den 'Trickbetrüger' zu spielen, es sei denn, er/sie ist beruflich daran interessiert?

Diese Dinger sehen, mal abgesehen vom horrenden Preis, ziemlich billig aus - wie schlechter Grauguß ... Runzeln überall ...


----------



## Fettkloß (18. August 2004)

> Danke für das Gespräch.



sei nicht sauer - sollte kleinwenig witzig sein   




> Singular: Pedal


 --- ganz ehrlich , is mir total egal - weil ich verheiratet bin    

mit dem billig aussehen hast du recht - sonderlich wertvoll sehen die nicht aus . ausserdem bin ich gespannt wann die dinger ihren geist aufgeben - z.b. abbrechen . ich wollte halt was shimanoplattenkompatibeles aber kein shimano . und ti ti hab ich nur genommen weil sonst nix mehr da war und die nächste lieferung ende sept. kommt .


----------



## wondermike (18. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> sei nicht sauer - sollte kleinwenig witzig sein


Schon klar. War auch nicht böse gemeint. An dieser Stelle sinken wir uns jetzt weinend in die Arme und werden Freunde für's Leben.


----------



## Fettkloß (19. August 2004)

au ja -


----------



## carloz (19. August 2004)

Seine Frau liest doch mit  Hab immer noch keinen price *schnüff*

Eggis wolltest du garniemals nicht ? Weil du so viele Schuhe hast und deine anderen bikes dann auch umrüsten müsstes, stimmt´s ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (19. August 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> ... Eggis wolltest du garniemals nicht ? *Weil du so viele Schuhe hast* und deine anderen bikes dann auch umrüsten müsstes, stimmt´s ?


 

 @Carloz: Ich hab mal geschaut, die Titan-Teilchen waren für über 150 im Angebot.
 @Fettkloß: Respekt, an Dein Bike läßt Du nur "Wasser und CD". Das treibt den Boliden doch in die 5000 Region? Bloß mit der Frau haperts dann noch ein biss'l.


----------



## XC_Freund (19. August 2004)

Haben die Teile nicht eine Gewichtsbeschränkumg?


----------



## Fettkloß (20. August 2004)

@ carloz - der preis liegt bei genau 234,95  ( die sind nicht ganz dicht und ich auch nicht    ) mit den pedalen/schuhen hast du recht  habe vor 2 ahren bei den rennrädern von campa auf time gewexelt - das war schon sauteuer .

@ nomercy - jain , ich habvorgestern mal alle rechnungen zusammengezählt und bin auf einen betrag von 4.064,68 gekommen zzgl. ca. 40 versand und nachnahme . das geht zwar in richtung 5000 ist aber doch deutlich drunter  
ich weis garnicht ob ich ne frau haben wollte die mir alles durchgehen lässt , so werd ich doch noch etwas gezügelt . wer weis was ich alles machen würde wenn ich ne andere oder garkeine frau hätte        

@ XC freund - ja die haben ne beschränkung auf 85kg - ich selbst wiege im tiefsten winter schon mal 85 kg (so um die weihnachtszeit) aber ich spekuliere auf eine vom hersteller einkalkulierte sicherheitsreserve von vielleicht 5% ?? diese goldenen achsen sind hohl - sieht schon wirklich sehr filigran aus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eisenfaust (23. August 2004)

Ein Leichtbau-Dildo für über 4000 Euro? 

Sachen gibts, die gibts gar nicht.


----------



## Fettkloß (23. August 2004)

Doch - den dildo gibts - hoffentlich musst du den niemals kennenlernen .



hab mich jetzt korrekt und höflich ausgedrückt - sonst wäre es megabrutal geworden !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carloz (23. August 2004)

Phaaat 

Und wie werkeln die jetzt so im Vergleich zu anderen Pedalen ? Butterweich ? Supergenial ? Ist der Preis im Bezug auf Gewicht/Leistung gerechtfertigt ?
Danke für die InfoZ im Voraus 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (23. August 2004)

@ carloz 

der preis ist sicher nicht gerechtfertigt . für 20gr mehr gewicht zahlst du 80 weniger - auch das ist wahrscheinlich schwachsinn .

ich hab null plan wie die dinger sind - nix gefahren


----------

